# Road sign query



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Looking through the photos from our last trip out to Spain, we came across this one.

Now, we're both pretty sure what it means but were wondering if anyone has actually seen anything like the animal in Spain because we haven't.

To us, it's known as cowdog.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Oddly it's for "Caution, Domestic Animals".


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Oddly it's for "Caution, Domestic Animals".


and the wild animals one is a leaping deer.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

It's a tractor.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The slow walkers said:


> Looking through the photos from our last trip out to Spain, we came across this one.
> 
> Now, we're both pretty sure what it means but were wondering if anyone has actually seen anything like the animal in Spain because we haven't.
> 
> ...


It loks like a cow.
Probably because it is a cow


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It loks like a cow.
> Probably because it is a cow


Granted, it looks like a cow, for the most part, except the horns look more like ears and cows ears are mainly more on the side. It's like two panto animal suits got mixed up.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The slow walkers said:


> Granted, it looks like a cow, for the most part, except the horns look more like ears and cows ears are mainly more on the side. It's like two panto animal suits got mixed up.


Hmmm.
Have you considered the idea that perhaps road signs are not usually considered worthy of a detailed analysis over say, 2,5 seconds


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

There's one of these signs in a mountain village near us. There are no cows within many kilometres but it's there to warn of goats!


----------



## agudbuk (Dec 13, 2015)

Surprised it's not been used for target practice. 

Sent from my Grand using Tapatalk


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I thought it was an advertising sign for Osborne sherry.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Jumar said:


> There's one of these signs in a mountain village near us. There are no cows within many kilometres but it's there to warn of goats!


every time I pass the prancing deer ones It goes through my mind that they haven't been around here for years.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> every time I pass the prancing deer ones It goes through my mind that they haven't been around here for years.


I smile at the ones which have a couple of arrows and 5km below them - that's pretty high for a deer to jump!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We get this a lot, but there is no cowdog roadsign to warn us. Is the curved object on the sign one of their horns, maybe?


----------

